# friend with benefits/amigo con beneficios?



## fenixpollo

I thought I'd try my hand at an obscure cultural translation... 

_Para los hispanohablantes:_
Escuché "amigovio" para referirse a un amigo/una amiga (amigovia) con quien sales, pero no es tu novi@ de manera formal.  Se usó como sinónimo de "amigo con derechos".  ¿Es una palabra usada, o es inventada?  ¿Cómo se diría en inglés?

_The translation of "amigo con derechos", for English speakers:_
Is there a phrase in English for a person who is more than a friend, but still "just a friend?"  It would be a person that you go out with, with whom you might or might not have romantic/sexual relations with... but you wouldn't describe them as your boyfriend/girlfriend and wouldn't say that you're "dating"?  

Agradezco de antemano sus respuestas.  Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## Fernando

Para mí amigovio es desconocido completamente. Sólo se entiende como invento. Lo de "amigo con derechos (a roce, por ejemplo)" es más normal, aunque dudo que lo entienda todo el mundo.

En cuanto a la traducción entenderás que para mí no es 'obscure', es 'pitch dark'.


----------



## astronauta

Fenix, si "derechos" significa tener relaciones, entonces el quivalente es f*ckfriend o f*ckbuddy. Lovers seria el termino mas amable.

Es algo borde, pero es lo mas utilizado.


----------



## araceli

Hola:
Creo que es una palabra que se inventó en Argentina hace algunos años.
Es una mezcla de amigo y novio, una relación informal.
Hace muchos años le decíamos _filo o filito_ 
Saludos.


----------



## alc112

Es una palabra que usamos mucho acá.
Un amigovio (si fuera mujer) sería un amigo con derecho a roce. O sea con derecho a tocarme casi como si fuera mi novio.


----------



## marygg

Yo también lo he escuchado aqui en México, amigovio como dices es para referirse a una relación de amigos con derechos, también lo he escuchado como tener un _free_


----------



## Eugens

Sí, coincido totalmente, es una palabra que se hizo famosa en la Argentina en los '90. Yo me acuerdo que en esa época había un programa de TV para adolescentes y "pre-teens", que se llamaba "Amigovios". Se trataba de un grupo de pre-adolescentes, en la escuela primaria que iban juntos a una colonia de vacaciones, y "gustaban" unos de otros, pero además eran amigos. Digamos que surgió como la respuesta a la eterna pregunta:- "Qué somos amigos o novios? -Y... las dos cosas, somos "amigovios".


----------



## lauranazario

Tu descripción de "amigo/a con derechos"  no se parece en nada a la nuestra. Me explico...

Eso de "amigo/a con derechos" (que no utilizamos acá) me hace pensar en "*amigos con privilegios*"... entiéndase, dos personas que no quieren formalizar una relación (por la razón que sea) pero SI tienen relaciones sexuales (de ahí "los privilegios") cuando les conviene. Están juntos, pero no son pareja; no existe el lazo afectivo-emocional que les uniría como pareja. A estos nos referimos en inglés como "_friends with privileges_".

Tenemos otro término, pero se aplica en otra situación.... se trata de *marinovio*. "Marinovio" lo usamos cuando, por ejemplo, una mujer hecha y derecha (usualmente divorciada) toma un hombre como pareja y vive con él sin contraer nupcias. No es el "marido" y ya ambos están lo suficientemente "creciditos" como para andar con eso de "novios" (como si fueran adolescentes). Por cierto, decir algo como "_Allí va María con su marinovio_" tiene un cierto matiz despectivo. Por ello, aunque se use la palabra, nunca oirás a María decir en voz alta: "_ayer fui con Juan, mi marinovio, a tal sitio... o... te presento a Juan, mi marinovio_".

En ocasiones he escuchado el término "marinovio" en situaciones jocosas.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## xareni

fenixpollo:

yo tampoco conocia esa palabra sin embargo , si la habiera escuchado de alguien sabria el significado por que como tu lo dice es solo la combinacion de dos palabras ( amigo + novio) , aqui en mexico hay una palabra que mis amigos y yo usamos para referirnos a nuestros amigos con derechos , los llamamos #*free*# lo cual se me hace un tanto curioso por que esta palabra es en ingles .


----------



## Eugens

Sería como una relación de noviazgo no muy seria, por lo que sus "involucrados" no quieren darle una denominación (y connotación) muy seria, quieren decir que tienen una relación relajada... por eso usan ese término.


----------



## solecito

*Si conozco amigos con derechos, es alguien con quién tienes relaciones sexuales, o casi, pero en realidad ese es el único derecho pues no tiene derecho a reclamarte o exigirte nada pues NO son novios, por eso en E.U. le dicen "free" por que es gratis jajaja sin obligaciones y ahora sale "amigovios" como que sí y como que no quieres andar con él/ella, pero es igual que un "free" es alguien que te cae bien,¿ pero no lo suficiente como para formalizar? Todo esto lo conozco de oido por mis amigas, ¡yo nunca haría algo así!*


----------



## Fernando

¿El aminoviazgo, implica relación sexual?

Todos los años se inventan 20 ó 30 palabras para referirse a una relación de noviazgo (más o menos seria) a la que por "pudor" los "contrayentes" no le quieren llamar noviazgo. Lógicamente quienes se inventan estas palabras son los chavales de 15 años , por lo que entiendo que incluso habrá diferencias generacionales (no veo a la gente de 30 años teniendo amigovios y mi madre no sabe lo que es un "amigo con derecho a roce"). 

Y, por cierto, LN, aquí en España las señoras de 50 años conviviendo o no con un señor, no tienen empacho ninguno en llamarle "mi novio"  

Fenixpollo, dado que (excepto astronauta y LN) nadie se ha mojado con una traducción al inglés, coméntanos cuál acabas eligiendo.


----------



## exe

amigovio(via) es un invento y se puede entender como :

amigo(a) con la cual tenemos contactos sexuales ocasionales, sin llegar a ser pareja estable, pero sin dejar de ser amigos.

también se puede decir "amigo con...": derechos, raspe, ventaja, bono, extras, cover, plus, suple.


----------



## fenixpollo

solecito said:
			
		

> *Todo esto lo conozco de oido por mis amigas, ¡yo nunca haría algo así!*


Ay, sole, ¿no has escuchado que en el amor, todo se vale?  

Lo de "free" me imagino que el equivalente en inglés sería "freebie." Este es un encuentro sexual gratis, pero no es una persona. Creo que se puede hacer con el/la "ex". _His ex-girlfriend didn't want to get back together with him, but she was excited to see him so she gave him a freebie._

Me gusta "friends with privileges", pero no llega a la informalidad del "amigovio", y pienso que es menos común en inglés que "amigo con derecho" en español. Por el otro lado, "f***buddy" me suena demasiado vulgar -- como del vocabulario que usan los hombres entre ellos. 

Como sole, conozco todo esto de oido, y estoy esperando la opinión de algún angloparlante con conocimiento del tema.  English speakers with f***buddy dating experience, Where are you?


----------



## VenusEnvy

fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Como sole, conozco todo esto de oido, y estoy esperando la opinión de algún angloparlante con conocimiento del tema.   English speakers with f***buddy experience, Where are you?


Who would admit it anyway?

I would say (in order from most vulgar/coloquial to least):
F*ckbuddy
Booty call
Boy toy / Girl toy
Lover
Friend with Benefits


Not that I would know!


----------



## funnydeal

En México decimos  "amigo/a cariñoso/a"


----------



## nueces

hola, aqui en canarias no se usa "amigo novio" pero usamos de manera coloquial y graciosa "amiguito".


----------



## Kansas Girl

Hola todos,

I am 22 years old and in college and these type of "friends" are common for people around me and we call them "friends with benefits" or for those who just have sexual relations are called "booty calls" or "f**k buddies"


----------



## Fernando

I assume we are talking about "friends with benefits". That is why I was asking to people who has used the word "amigovio" if sex was implicit in the word.

Two teardrops for not being 22 now, when you can JUST have sexual relations.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Fernando said:
			
		

> Two teardrops for not being 22 now, when you can JUST have sexual relations.


Sorry to bring a serious note to this thread, but being young doesn't provide a ticket for promiscuous sex. If anything, it's more dangerous for your youth today. Why is it different when you're 22? Is it that when you're older, you're most likely married? . . . 

Just curious, Fernando.


----------



## astronauta

Pues claro que es vulgar, pero no os creais que solo los tios lo utilizan, es bastante comun como lo indica Kanasas girl.

A mi me gusta la sugerencia de "amiguito" o de plano "lover"; que pienso es una palabra bastante bonita pero no tan comun....


----------



## odelotj

Aplauso a VenusEnvy por su lista muy completa de terminos en Ingles.  

Nunca habia oido "free" usado aqui en los Estados.  "Freebie" si, pero es cuanda hablas de el sexo especificamente, y siempra tratando de un "ex".  

Los terminos mas comunes,  entre las mujeres por lo menos es *"booty call"*, y depende que tan vulgar son tus amigos(gas) si se usa el termino "*f*ck buddy*" - bueno por lo menos aqui en California es comun, sea mujer o hombre.  Mas antiquado es *"One-night stand"*, pero solo se usa para gente con quien tienes relaciones sexuales una ves, por ejemplo si se conocen en una fiesta, y no intercambien numero de telefono.  Tambien, otro termino comun, y menos vulgar es *"Friends with Benefits"*.


----------



## Artrella

Yo no diría que "amigovio" te da el derecho "a tener relaciones sexuales", sino a otras cosas menos "íntimas"... es como un novio pero con el cual salís cuando querés, sin tener que rendirle cuentas de nada...es decir podés salir con otros chicos...pero no creo... por lo que yo entiendo que se trate de relaciones sexuales.

Para eso tenemos otra palabra, creada por algunas personas del espectáculo, que dicen que de vez en cuando "alguien les hace el service"...


----------



## Reili

Pues para mí es más sencillo decir "somos *amiguitos*" además de que el énfasis pícaro al decirlo y algún gesto del mismo tipo hecho con los ojos  ayuda a entender el término sin decir más. No olvidemos que también existe el lenguaje corporal.


----------



## joeinsa

chale !!! la verdad es q esa es una palabara inventada... solo existe para algunas personas... y al escucharla por primera vez pensaria en un concepto como "amiguitos"
o sea un termino medio entre amigos y novios , o sea como amantes...
asi es , amantes seria...


----------



## fenixpollo

Gracias a Venus, Kansas Girl y odelotj por la frase *friends with benefits*. Gracias a todos los hispanohablantes que nos han dado tantas ideas y puntos de vista. Unos comentarios:

_amante, lover y booty call_, para mí, solamente sugieren una relación sexual, y no creo que sean sinónimos de _amigovio_. Me gusta más _amigo con derecho de roce_. 

Es una interesante distinción cultural el hecho de que en inglés, tener encuentros románticos con un amigo es un *benificio*, mientras en español es un *derecho*.  

Saludos a todos Ustedes, mis amigos con derecho... a corregirme.


----------



## CaroldeChile

en chile usamos "amigo/a con ventajas".
si se hace formal, se llaman pololo/a
si se comprometen "novios"
después se "casan" y al final
se "separan"

qué triste fue el final de esta historia, no?


----------



## robin104

From all the discussions the closest i can think of is "friends with benefits" if the relationship is more of friendship and "F**kbuddy" only if the relationship is more sexual and less friendly.


----------



## alc112

Michael,
Es amigo con derecho *a * roce, no con derecho de roce. O al menos siempre lo he escuchado así.
Saludos


----------



## alc112

Encontré esta pequeña definición de amigovio, quizás sirva:
*



AMIGOVIO. Persona con la que se mantiene una relación ambigua que oscila entre la amistad y el noviazgo.

Click to expand...

 Fuente: click
Y también encontré esto otro:*
*



filo: (Arg). Hace varios años significaba amigovio (amigo - novio). * (Sal). "Tener filo"= tener hambre.

Click to expand...

Fuente: click

Saludos*


----------



## Fernando

alc112 said:
			
		

> Michael,
> Es amigo con derecho *a * roce, no con derecho de roce. O al menos siempre lo he escuchado así.
> Saludos



De acuerdo, alc112. Lo mismo en España, aunque el matiz es mínimo.


----------



## libre

yo nunca he escuchado amigo con derecho a o de roce

es amigo con derechos y ya... porque son derechos dependiendo de la persona... algunos son derechos mas íntimos donde definitivamente implica relaciones sexuales... pero como aún niñas de 15 años utilizan el término de "amigovios" o "amigo con derechos" pues... eso le da el sentido de que tienen algo "especial" salen, quizás se besan, se gustan, hasta a veces se sienten con el "derecho" de celarse .... jeje... pero no son formalmente novios....


----------



## vallista

In the US (the midwest, anyways), the phrase is "friends with benefits".

In Spain, I was told this would be "amigo con derecho a tocar".


----------



## libre

ah! ok... bueno entonces creo que depende del sentido que le de cada quien.....

que quisiste decir fenix????


----------



## germinal

astronauta vegetariana said:
			
		

> Fenix, si "derechos" significa tener relaciones, entonces el quivalente es f*ckfriend o f*ckbuddy. Lovers seria el termino mas amable.
> 
> Es algo borde, pero es lo mas utilizado.


 

Do people really use these ugly terms astro?     I must say I have never heard them in Britain.    

Germinal.

.


----------



## fenixpollo

libre said:
			
		

> que quisiste decir fenix????


Con mi pregunta original, nada. Conocí un grupo de hispanohablantes que trabajan en mi empresa, y me preguntaron cómo se diría en inglés este término. No lo sabía, entonces les pregunté a Uds., los expertos.  

Con mi ultimo _post_, quise decir... 


			
				fenixpollo said:
			
		

> Es una interesante distinción cultural el hecho de que en inglés, tener encuentros románticos con un amigo es un *benificio*, mientras en español es un *derecho*. ...que en español, se considera que el "amigo especial", digamos, tiene un derecho -- no un privilegio -- a roce. En inglés, se considera un benificio extra de este tipo de relación, no algo requirido. Una observación cultural, nada más.
> 
> Saludos a todos Ustedes, mis amigos con derecho... a corregirme. Un albur inocente. ¿Sale?


Gracias a todos por su ayuda.


----------



## Kansas Girl

germinal said:
			
		

> Do people really use these ugly terms astro? I must say I have never heard them in Britain.
> 
> Germinal.
> 
> .


 
yes young people say it when they are among friends.  usually, though, it is not something that you want to be called or admit to having, it is used when you are talking about someone else's "friend with benenfits" and are trying to point out that they don't have a relationship and that the only thing they do is have sexual relations.  

At least this is what I have experienced as a young person myself.

Kansas Girl


----------



## germinal

Kansas Girl said:
			
		

> yes young people say it when they are among friends. usually, though, it is not something that you want to be called or admit to having, it is used when you are talking about someone else's "friend with benenfits" and are trying to point out that they don't have a relationship and that the only thing they do is have sexual relations.
> 
> At least this is what I have experienced as a young person myself.
> 
> Kansas Girl


 

Who says romance is dead?    


Germinal.

.


----------



## desde aquel verano

germinal said:
			
		

> Do people really use these ugly terms astro? I must say I have never heard them in Britain.
> 
> Germinal.
> 
> .


No te preocupes, Germinal. Yo soy joven (y británico) y tengo que admitir que esta expresión (tanto en inglés como en español), así como el concepto de lo que significa, son bastante nuevos para mí.
Seré muy inocente, ¿no? jeje.


----------



## Lizajoy

...O que no te hace falta ninguna "buddy" 

Lizajoy


----------



## ShiftyChica

Hola,

How exactly would you use "amigovios?"  Is it fooling around, "friends with benefits"...?  Or is it more like dating, a casual relationship where sex is not involved?

Thanks!


----------



## Jaén

ShiftyChica said:


> Hola,
> 
> How exactly would you use "amigovios?" Is it fooling around, "friends with benefits"...? Or is it more like dating, a casual relationship where sex is not involved?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, "friends with benefits" seems more accurate to me.

"Amigos con derechos", otra forma de decirlo en español.


----------



## ShiftyChica

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Jaén

ShiftyChica said:


> Muchas gracias!


De nada!

Es un placer ayudar


----------



## frattore

yo también escuché "amigos con derecho a roce"

de hecho, acabo de ver que hay un hilo que lo explica: *amigo con derechos = amigovio?

bye
*


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Hi,
  In my country:

  Friends with benefits = amigos con *derecho a roce*
  Amigovios = a term used mostly by very young teenagers (I don't remember what was it like ). 

  There is some discussion about the meaning of this term in this blog (very long, and unfortunately, in Spanish):
http://mariolopes.blogdiario.com/i2006-07/


----------



## ShiftyChica

Oops, hmm, I did a search for amigovios before posting this question, but I didn't find that other thread.

lol  I guess it's hard to figure out what to call that person that is more than a friend but not a boy/girlfriend, no matter what language you speak...


----------



## Juanito24

Several years ago, there was a tv programme here in Argentina called " amigovios " . This is the mix of 'amigos' and 'novios' ... Friends with beneficts, or more than friends should be fine, but it does not exist a single word to explain it, and we won't find the word 'amigovio' in a dictionary because it's another Argentinan creation hahaha


----------



## ket89

How would I say "friend with benefits" in Spanish? I think I learned a word for this before, it might have been a compound of the words "amigo" and "novio" but I can't remember exactly.


----------



## Diny

It would be "Amigo con derecho a roce".


----------



## rocioteag

In México

Amigo con beneficios/derechos


----------



## Fantasmagórico

ket89 said:


> it might have been a compound of the words "amigo" and "novio"



 “Amigovio” then.


----------



## Aserolf

Fantasmagórico said:


> “Amigovio” then.


 Je-je-je

Yo en México siempre he oído "Amigo/a con derechos", pero esto tiene una connotación negativa. Se trata de una relación en la que no existe compromiso y es mas que nada de caracter sexual.


----------



## Fantasmagórico

De acuerdo. Yo creo que “amigovio” es más inocente (es más bien un término escolar)… pero yo lo propuse en base a la descripción de ket89: una mezcla de “amigo” y “novio”. No estoy seguro de que sea la mejor traducción para “friends with benefits”, sin embargo. Las propuestas de Uds. me gustan más.


----------



## Aserolf

*



Fantasmagórico; De acuerdo. Yo creo que “amigovio” es más inocente (es más bien un término escolar)… pero yo lo propuse en base a la descripción de ket89: una mezcla de “amigo” y “novio”.
		
Click to expand...

*También de acuerdo, lo que pasa es que se me hizo chistoso el término que propusiste porque nunca lo había oído, pero me gustó para usarlo en una "relación inocente", como de chicos de secundaria. En México, a este tipo de relaciones inocentes, como el primer novio/a, entre chicos de escuela, les llaman también: *"manita sudada"*

"Eres novio/a de manita sudada"

Porque así es como empiezan los primeros noviazgos, cuando andas tomado de la mano solamente.

Saludos a todos!!


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Haciendo una mini-búsqueda por internet, vi que no hay consenso con respecto al significado exacto de “amigovio”. Hay ejemplos del significado “inocente”, y también del significado “adulto” del término. Pongo un ejemplo de cada uno:

_Resulta extraño escuchar a señoritas grandes hablar de "amigovios", y me pregunto qué diferencia hay entre "amigos", "amigovios", "novios", "amantes" y "esposos" (con o sin libreta).(…)¿La diferencia es que los amigos se besan en la mejilla y los amigovios se dan piquitos? ¿Dejan de ser amigovios y pasan a ser novios cuando el beso es más tipo "sopapa"?_
http://mariolopes.blogdiario.com/i2006-07/

_Amigovio: Es un follamigo  que ha pasado a ser en exclusiva con la persona que te acuestas... no lo conoces lo suficiente para que sea tu novio pero es mas que un amigo y un amante._
http://damiselas.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!EB7268012CD227FA!248.entry

  Muy gracioso lo de “manito sudada”.
  Saludos.


----------



## Caliban

Amigos cariñosos


----------



## poetryadik

Hola. What would be best fit Spanish translation of "friends with benefits"?
My attempt is "amigos con beneficio".
Thanks...


----------



## danicafe

¿Puedes dar un poco de contexto? Me parece bastante ambiguo... Si te refieres a "casual relationship", puede ser "un ligue" o "un plan".


----------



## Ven_In_Oz

Si se refiere a ser amigos tipo novios pero sin serlo, se dice Amigos con Derecho.


----------



## laisla

Amigos ilegales


----------



## danicafe

Ven_In_Oz said:


> Si se refiere a ser amigos tipo novios pero sin serlo, se dice Amigos con Derecho.



"amigos con derecho a roce"


----------



## poetryadik

The context would be: you are friends with them but somehow your friendship is just measured by how much one could give or the favor you could give them.


----------



## SevenDays

poetryadik said:


> The context would be: you are friends with them but somehow your friendship is just measured by how much one could give or the favor you could give them.


 
I want to point this out: In english, "friends with benefits" commonly has a sexual connotation -- a friend with whom you have sex without being in a relationship. I've noticed that Spanish increasingly is using the meaning of "amigos con beneficios" o "amigos con ventajas" in that context. If you want to avoid the risk of being misinterpreted, you might consider explaining what you mean, instead of using a two-word description. Something this (if this is what you mean):
"Los conozco, pero somos amigos sólo cuando les conviene".

"I know them, but we are friends only when it's convenient for them."

I hope this helps you in some way.


----------



## didakticos

SevenDays said:


> I want to point this out: In english, "friends with benefits" commonly has a sexual connotation -- a friend with whom you have sex without being in a relationship. I've noticed that Spanish increasingly is using the meaning of "amigos con beneficios" o "amigos con ventajas" in that context. If you want to avoid the risk of being misinterpreted, you might consider explaining what you mean, instead of using a two-word description. Something this (if this is what you mean):
> "Los conozco, pero somos amigos sólo cuando les conviene".
> 
> "I know them, but we are friends only when it's convenient for them."
> 
> I hope this helps you in some way.


 
I agree with SevenDays. I had to delete my previous reply because the first thing that pop up in my mind was the concept of "_amiguitos con derechos_", that has a sexual connotation.

You can also think about the expression "amigos interesados", meaning they are interested in only what do they can get benefits from the relationship.

Good luck!


----------



## morrissey03

No me pregunten por qué, pero en México se usa una palabra en inglés que se volvió sustantivo para designar ese tipo de relación: _free.

Te vi besando a Lorena ¿Es tu novia?
No. Nada más es mi free.
_


----------



## ILT

poetryadik said:


> The context would be: you are friends with them but somehow your friendship is just measured by how much one could give or the favor you could give them.


*Amigos por interés* is what we use in México for this kind of "friendship".


----------



## Camilo1964

Este tema se ha tratado previamente en varios hilos. Este puede resultar de ayuda o interés.

Saludos,

Camilo


----------

